# Solved: Leopard Install Issue 'Additional Speech Voice'



## Frznk (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm installing Mac OS x 1.5.2. A error "Mac Install can't recognize 'Additional Speech Voice' package" appears. I searched online. But i couldn't get the resolution. Have anyone met it?

Thanks,
Frznk


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you tried cleaning the DVD? 
Hopefully its just dirt and not a faulty DVD.

If that doesn't help, can you select Customize Install and uncheck the option for the Additional Speech Voices?


----------



## Frznk (Jul 21, 2008)

I tried to customize the install, but i could find the option of "Additional speech voice"? do you know where it is? I'll try to clean the DVD. Thanks.


----------



## Frznk (Jul 21, 2008)

I took it to Apple Service center yesterday. It really is the DVD's problem. They installed the Mac OS X successfully with their DVD. I will change mine to a new one. Thanks, guys.


----------

